# Looking forward



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

To my girl having her first litter  My first time breeding show brokens and i'm excited to see what comes out! I have another pair who are yet to show signs of breeding.










and with the expectant father.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

May as well add another pair here who i'm looking forward to getting a litter from


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Well quite sad that when i went to check on the Broken she had just a single baby  there was also a half eaten one outside the nest, not sure if it was still born or not, the remaining baby had a bit of milk in its belly, but i didn't want to risk it so put it with my Choc litters, Its doing well so far, guess which one it is, lol


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Your brokens are stunning! Are the second pair splashed? I have one who looks a lot like them, and I think she's splashed.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

sorry to hear it didnt go well, i know how gutting it can be to have a long awated litter only to have someone eat it. Glad the little one is doing good in his new litter.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I shall breed her up again soon and see what happens, may have been a first time mum thing. I have another pair too but so far shes either failed to get pregnant or males shooting blanks...be just my luck that :roll:

heres the little 'lad', not great markings and a buck but i may keep him anyway as he's quite sweet.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

tell ya what you do :shock: put him in a sock, pass it off as a sock full of...mmm, lets say...pudding! :? and then send him to my address :mrgreen: he is pretty, broken chocolate? looks like it, I love chocolates, and broken mice  so that's what you can do


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Lovely healthy Mice- unlucky that your first litters didn't go to well, next ones should be ok mate. Make sure with your Brokens that you keep some of the litter that have unpigmented ears at least on one side- I notice that your pairing on both sides the mice have even ears, i.e. pigment in both ears on both mice- this can be a tadge difficult to breed out and easy to fix- unless your breeding for Evens that is. Same applies to the other end of the Mouse too.


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Love the brown spotting. You should definitely enter some baby photos in our monthly photo competition! Here's the link: September/October's Photo Contest


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

AWww, he is a wee one isn't he! He's darling.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Total surprise earlier, my other pair of brokens have managed to keep a litter hidden from me! They must be a few days old now and i never even clocked on she was pregnant, they've also concealed them well and they haven't made a sound!

Couple of down sides, i did find a carcass in there however the rest look great. And also as i was trying to get her 'pregnant' means the male was still in so chances are she will be pregnant again, however i've removed him and hopefully all will be well. With just the 3 its not so much of a strain on her.

2 of them are even an improvement over my last 'litter' if you could call him that!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great surprise!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats! I love the first picture of your little guy, the camera angle gave him a little piggies nose, Oink oink! lol. Your new babies are really cute!


----------

